# DIY - Trim License Plate Backing Plate



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

If you don't like that black piece of plastic sticking out below the license plate frame here's what to do:
The first step is to mark where the license plate frame hits the bottom of the backing plate. I didn't have a pen that would mark the black plastic so I took a razor blade cutter and scratched a line in the backing plate. I scratched from one side to the middle and then from the other side and to the middle so there was no risk of slipping and cutting into the paint. (Well, very little risk anyway. You may wish to find a marking pen that will work.)
Now remove the license plate frame. Then remove the two bolts holding the backing plate to the car. I don't know what kind of tool is supposed to take them out but I found that a 5/32" allen wrench did the trick.
Now you'll find that the backing plate is stuck rather firmly to the car. Don't worry, it's just some double-stick foam tape. Get your fingernails under a lower corner and pull the backing plate away from the car. Apply steady pressure and let the foam tape slowly give. DO NOT just yank it off! Just keep pulling until you've got the corner an inch or so away from the car.
The foam tape should stick to the car in some places and to the backing plate in others and just stretch between the two. Instead of just pulling until it breaks, carefully snip the tape with a pair of scissors wherever it is stretching between the car and the backing plate. The result looks like this:
















The tape stretches a bit and you do not want there to be overlap of the tape when you put it back together so cut off a little from the ends of the tape. Resulting in this:
























That last one is the stack of little pieces of foam tape that I cut off.
If you've got some of the foam tape for body molding you can just remove all the tape piece and replace it with new. It comes off fairly easily. A lot easier than the stuff holding the badges on. I probably would have done this except I had just used the last of my tape last month when a body molding piece peeled off my Jetta.
Once removed, if not completely removing the foam tape you should protect it from getting any dirt or plastic shavings on it. I used a plastic grocery sack and just stuck it to the tape.
Now your ready to cut. To cut it you can use a dremel tool, jig saw, hack saw, or whatever else you've got around that could work. I even considered a pair of tin snips but was afraid I would crack the plastic. Anyway, since I don't have a dremel tool and my jig saw would require an extension cord, I opted for using a hack saw with a soft-metal blade (larger teeth). The jig saw would have been better but all my extension cords were being used for Christmas lights.








I started the cut about 1/4" above the line scratched on the bottom of the backing plate. I think that should be adequate for any size plate frame. I will be replacing the dealer frame eventually. After cutting, trim the the edges with a razor blade cutter to remove any sharp edges and loose pieces. Here's the result:
















Just put the backing plate back in place, attach with two bolts, and attach the license plate and frame. All done! Here's the end result:


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: DIY - Trim License Plate Backing Plate (MisterJJ)*

Ha ha, You need a steadier hand JJ I did it while it was on the car with a dremel took @ 2 min.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: DIY - Trim License Plate Backing Plate (MisterJJ)*

Good writeup.
However, don't understand why some owners would want to have chrome trim around the plate when Audi goes to so much trouble to limit bright trim on the A3. Let alone trim with an advert.
I like the European look. Have looked at a lot of pictures of private European cars and don't notice "trimmed" plates. They go for the clean plate only look.
To each their own, I guess. I have even seen 911 owners with plate frames Yikes!


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: DIY - Trim License Plate Backing Plate (GTINC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTINC* »_I like the European look. Have looked at a lot of pictures of private European cars and don't notice "trimmed" plates. They go for the clean plate only look.
To each their own, I guess. I have even seen 911 owners with plate frames Yikes!

The big difference between Europe and the US is US plates have holes that need to be screwed in that makes the plate look horrible without a frame and with out the screws its not to easy to put a plate frame on (explains why Europe doesnt have them) (JMHO). I agree though I would never put one on with ad's.


----------



## garlinghouse (Nov 6, 2005)

I like that Miramar plate cover...nice.
That extra strip bothers the crap out of me as well. I might have to do this mod one day. 
thanks


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: DIY - Trim License Plate Backing Plate (garlinghouse)*

I did this right after I got my car, can't stand that little overhangon the bottom.
as for the plate, while I am not a fan of chrome audi certianly has not gone through any extra steps to eliminate chrome on these cars.. have you looked at the grill on any audi by chance???


----------



## juntalan (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: DIY - Trim License Plate Backing Plate (MisterJJ)*

This is a great DIY, I think it should be posted with the others. Using a little fishing line helps unstick the first corner too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jokr02 (Jul 8, 2005)

i went with a chrome trim as well.. i don't like too much chrome on my car either though, but i think it does match the a3/2.0t lettering and audi logo.. so it's actually pretty nice.


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: DIY - Trim License Plate Backing Plate (MisterJJ)*

Nice writeup... added to DIY Sticky
thanks







*sparx*


----------



## DAVID1.8T (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: (jokr02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jokr02* »_i went with a chrome trim as well.. i don't like too much chrome on my car either though, but i think it does match the a3/2.0t lettering and audi logo.. so it's actually pretty nice.

I agree. There is enough chrome trim on the car to make the chrome trim from the plate frame match nicely. Unless you get the black grille, but then you should black out the rings and other badges. Maybe. On a black car. 
I also agree with the advertising thing. I am not a fan of free advertising, so I removed my dealer frame and went with a plain chrome frame with caps for the screws. I am a fan of word of mouth though, so if you're in the Phoenix area, I recommend Audi North Scottsdale. They were nicer than the regular Scottsdale dealer.
I am going to do this too. Finally, something I can use my Dremel on.


----------



## azjwl (May 16, 2006)

*Re: DIY - Trim License Plate Backing Plate (judgegavel)*

What dremel cutting tool did you use? If you cut the backing while still attached to the car, how did you keep from marring the paint?


----------



## ID64 (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: DIY - Trim License Plate Backing Plate (azjwl)*

Hmm... That makes me think. Why Audi didnt do it at the first place? Shortage of measuring tape at the factory?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: DIY - Trim License Plate Backing Plate (MisterJJ)*

You aren't really going to leave that tacky (IMO) chrome frame on the car, are you?
The A3 is especially handsome because it does not have the tacky chrome of the other Audi models.
The frame makes the car look sort of like a old used 1972 Caddy from the rear.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: DIY - Trim License Plate Backing Plate (GTINC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTINC* »_You aren't really going to leave that tacky (IMO) chrome frame on the car, are you?

That's long gone. I did that mod as soon as I got the car. I've now got this on the front:
http://www.cruiserframes.com/p...id=35
and this on the back:
http://www.cruiserframes.com/p...id=34
IMHO, there's already plenty of chrome on the front so the black frame is perfect. There's minimal chrome at the rear, so chrome is the way to go back there.


----------



## Russell77 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi MisterJJ ! 
nice post. 

______________ 
Russell77


apple cider vinegar for weight loss recipe


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Russell77 said:


> Hi MisterJJ !
> nice post.
> 
> ______________
> Russell77


 Hi Russel... but... Holy Resurrection!


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

that was one of the biggest revives in a while


----------



## Russell77 (Mar 22, 2013)

Russell77 said:


> Hi MisterJJ !
> nice post.
> 
> ______________
> Russell77






Swordfish // I Robot // celebjackets


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

I swear to God, I did not make a new user name just to bump my old posts.

Besides... I would have picked a different one to bump.


----------

